# sodium metabisulfate



## DAVEEDO (Nov 1, 2011)

i found EXCALIBUR Food Grade Sodium Bisulfite Dehydrating Fruit for $15.95 on fleabay.
is this what i want to use to precipitate gold from AP or AR?
THANKS FOR THE HELP IN ADVANCE 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 1, 2011)

Check if you have a wine making or home brewery shop near you.
You should be able to get about 5 lbs. for that price.

Jim


----------



## DAVEEDO (Nov 1, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Check if you have a wine making or home brewery shop near you.
> You should be able to get about 5 lbs. for that price.
> 
> Jim



THANKS JIM


----------



## butcher (Nov 2, 2011)

sodium metabisulfate is in the title of this post, 
then you mention Sodium Bisulfite.
these are two different chemicals sodium metabisulfite is not sodium metabisulfate.
the ending in these chemical names is very important.


----------



## DAVEEDO (Nov 2, 2011)

butcher said:


> sodium metabisulfate is in the title of this post,
> then you mention Sodium Bisulfite.
> these are two different chemicals sodium metabisulfite is not sodium metabisulfate.
> the ending in these chemical names is very important.



thanks ill keep looking thanks for pointing that out to me but now that i know , what are the differences between the two?


----------



## butcher (Nov 2, 2011)

Sulfite SO3
Sulfate SO4
Both contain sulfur and oxygen, the ending number gives the oxygen, one will make SO2 gas in water the other will not, the SO2gas what precipitates the gold from solution.

Sulfates can be used like sulfuric acid is.

Na2S2O5 sodium metabisulfite, some other names or similar chemical
bonide stump out, sodium sulfite, potato white,sodium pyrosulfite.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_metabisulfite
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_bisulfate

Ferrous sulfate will work very well to precipitate gold and can be made using soft iron laminates from old transformers (burn off shellac) cut in pieces dissolve in 10% heated sulfuric acid, can evaporate down to green crystals store in wet acidic condition to keep them green and from oxidizing to brown.

Pay close attention to the ending in chemical names.


----------



## DAVEEDO (Nov 2, 2011)

butcher said:


> Sulfite SO3
> Sulfate SO4
> Both contain sulfur and oxygen, the ending number gives the oxygen, one will make SO2 gas in water the other will not, the SO2gas what precipitates the gold from solution.
> 
> ...



very informative and absolutely great to know this. i will definitely keep this information in my notes for future reference. thank you for helping me with that. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Nov 2, 2011)

There's a company in Ohio called labelpeelers. It's a wine/beer/spirits supply shop. You can get a 10-15lb for around $15. The owner is a really stand-up guy, and he actually called me back one day to save me a couple dollars on shipping. I'm all about saving some money when I can. It's tight living as a student. They also had some other equipment that i thought was pretty interesting. 

http://www.labelpeelers.com


----------

